# Nevada divoce and Debt



## Honda750 (Feb 12, 2015)

Will a Nevada quick divorce satisfy Tennessee for purpose of getting rid of a spouse's debts ? I am looking at this in lieu of the ridiculous amount of time it takes to get a Legal separation or Divorce in Tennessee, uncontested. 
I understand that Nevade quick divorces are very fast and you only have to establish residency there for 6 weeks plus if uncontested, the other spouse does not have to be involved. 
I need a quick resolution to the high debts that my wife has created behind my back. I cannot afford her high debts that she has created with credit cards and other issues. Please respond to this only if you know how Nevada quick divorce works and how it relates to Tennessee law, which is a Equitable distribution state.


----------

